# Urgently needed help/advice about child passport



## belladonna1989

Hi
I wud like to ask for some advice concerning making my baby's british passport. I need to travel to the UK in two weeks. I have a baby born in Egypt, he's four months old, and I would like to make a child passport for him when I return to the Uk. I'm planning to use the fast track process so I will leave my baby in Egypt with his father for one week whilst I get his passport done and then return to egypt to get him. can this be done? i wud appreciate any advice available as i am thoroughly clueless and trawling through all the guidance notes and websites isn't helping much.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## aykalam

belladonna1989 said:


> Hi
> I wud like to ask for some advice concerning making my baby's british passport. I need to travel to the UK in two weeks. I have a baby born in Egypt, he's four months old, and I would like to make a child passport for him when I return to the Uk. I'm planning to use the fast track process so I will leave my baby in Egypt with his father for one week whilst I get his passport done and then return to egypt to get him. can this be done? i wud appreciate any advice available as i am thoroughly clueless and trawling through all the guidance notes and websites isn't helping much.:confused2::confused2:


I don't see why not, since all documents will be posted and you don't need to have a face to face to apply for the baby's passport. 

I'm sure you have already checked the website, but just in case 

https://www.gov.uk/get-a-child-passport/your-childs-first-passport


----------



## hurghadapat

belladonna1989 said:


> Hi
> I wud like to ask for some advice concerning making my baby's british passport. I need to travel to the UK in two weeks. I have a baby born in Egypt, he's four months old, and I would like to make a child passport for him when I return to the Uk. I'm planning to use the fast track process so I will leave my baby in Egypt with his father for one week whilst I get his passport done and then return to egypt to get him. can this be done? i wud appreciate any advice available as i am thoroughly clueless and trawling through all the guidance notes and websites isn't helping much.:confused2::confused2:


As you are travelling without your baby don't forget to take a photo that is passport size with you....here is some info regarding the photo that might be helpful to you.


• For children under 6 years, the requirements of mouths to be closed and eyes looking at the camera are waived, and
• Supporting hands (yours) must not be visible. Babies unable to support themselves can be laid on a light grey sheet and photographed from above.
• Babies and children must not have dummies in their mouths or toys visible in the photo.


----------



## MaidenScotland

and make sure you get the correct size.. no matter that they tell you they know the size for a British passport they often give an Egyptian size one


----------



## Lanason

you may need to proove birth certificate - read the rules carefully

we had photos of my wife taken in Egypt rejected in favour of ones taken in UK and they were "checked" cus suspected to be too light


----------



## belladonna1989

aykalam said:


> I don't see why not, since all documents will be posted and you don't need to have a face to face to apply for the baby's passport.
> 
> I'm sure you have already checked the website, but just in case


thats what I was thinking but in the guidance notes, it says that some of the supporting documents that I need to provide includes the passport by which the baby entered the UK, seeing as he hasn't entered the UK and wont until he gets a British Passport I wouldn't be able to provide that :S


----------



## Biffy

Hi
as far as I am aware - the person applying for the passport has to be in the UK at the time of applying for and issueing of the passport - hence why they ask for the documents that you used to travel to the UK.


The photos are a pain - the problem is that the level of pixels in the photos taken in egypt is usually not high enough - i had to have mine redone actually in the IPS office whilst i was applying for my fast track passport around a month ago.
Also don't forget to have them countersigned.

I don't think the embassy gives the info. any more either - you have to ring the passport and identity service in the UK - where you have to use your credit card to pay for the call - they are the only people who can help if you have any questions.
or get someone in the Uk to do it for you.

Also make sure all is in order with the birth certificate.
And have yours handy just in case!

I take it you have made your appointment for the fast track service already?
I got my mother to make mine about 3 weeks before I flew home - and was very lucky to get an appointment.
And when I did my childrens passports in the UK again I made my appointments - and at the time asked for the earliest ones available - and it there wasn't an appountment free for 2 weeks.
It all depends how lucky you are!


----------



## MrsIsmail

Why don't you just apply from Egypt? 
I did my 9 month old daughters passport last month and it was done in 10 days.

As long as you have every single document, translations and, as said by the others, the correct sized pictures, it is relatively simple.

I sent it by DHL to the British Embassy in Paris on a Tuesday, it was there by Friday... and 10 days later the passport was in my hands after collecting it at the consulate in Cairo.

Documents needed:

Baby birth certificate - and translation
Baby Consulate birth registration certificate
Your long version birth certificate
Fathers actual passport
A photocopy of your passport - with stamp from the Embassy (that they have seen a original as you need to keep your passport in Egypt)
Marriage certificate - and translation
2 UK sized passport photos -one counter signed
and C2 application form - printed off the website.

I think that is everything. I did it last month but I don't have a great memory! 
I know it sounds so much and they say to expect it to take 6 weeks. But really its not hard and I think because of the time of year, it will be quicker.

*I will point out I am presuming you are married to an Egyptian and that you are going to the UK just to get baby passport. 

**Can I also point out to admins and regular posters, I love this forum, read it all the time. Wish I could comment more. Agree with all the advice you give to newcomers or wannabe 'expats in Egypt'


----------



## hurghadapat

MrsIsmail said:


> Why don't you just apply from Egypt?
> I did my 9 month old daughters passport last month and it was done in 10 days.
> 
> As long as you have every single document, translations and, as said by the others, the correct sized pictures, it is relatively simple.
> 
> I sent it by DHL to the British Embassy in Paris on a Tuesday, it was there by Friday... and 10 days later the passport was in my hands after collecting it at the consulate in Cairo.
> 
> Documents needed:
> 
> Baby birth certificate - and translation
> Baby Consulate birth registration certificate
> Your long version birth certificate
> Fathers actual passport
> A photocopy of your passport - with stamp from the Embassy (that they have seen a original as you need to keep your passport in Egypt)
> Marriage certificate - and translation
> 2 UK sized passport photos -one counter signed
> and C2 application form - printed off the website.
> 
> I think that is everything. I did it last month but I don't have a great memory!
> I know it sounds so much and they say to expect it to take 6 weeks. But really its not hard and I think because of the time of year, it will be quicker.
> 
> *I will point out I am presuming you are married to an Egyptian and that you are going to the UK just to get baby passport.
> 
> **Can I also point out to admins and regular posters, I love this forum, read it all the time. Wish I could comment more. Agree with all the advice you give to newcomers or wannabe 'expats in Egypt'


Hi and welcome to the forum and hope to see you posting more often.


----------



## Neihu

I agree that you need to make an appointment in advance. I was told it would be 2 weeks before I could get one and spent hours ringing them up trying to get a cancellation. This was in June, so it may be easier now as it is not peak season. They will not do a 24 / 48 hour passport as a first one.

You need the photos signed by a counter signatory and I had problems with this. My first app was rejected because my accountant friend was on maternity leave, so we had to resubmit after getting new photos signed( again, ringing for a cancellation) They don't tell you this and the CSR told me "we can't tell you everything in the application" so they may have rules about the counter signatory being overseas. You need to provide their work details. 

There were some rules about being in the country when applying, but I can't remember if that was the person applying or the person the passport was for. 

For me, it was huge amount of stress with newborn, I would do it from here if you can. Good luck.


----------



## Biffy

Hi
the person who has to be in the UK at the time of applying for the passport is the person the passport is for! That's why they ask for the travel documents / old passport of the person who the passport is for.

ALso if your Husband is Egyptian - the British nationality comes through you - so there is no need to include your husbands passport as it has no relevance - you just include his details on the form.

With countersignatories they can be a pain - just make sure that you have written their British passport number on the form and on the back of the photo - just to make sure.

The photo is also really cirtical - I would take the details down (pixels etc.) and take them to the studio with you - becuase if this isn't correct it is a pain - especially as it is a baby - and they don't always co-operate (not sure I would like to hold one up in the booth to try and get an acceptable photo!!)

The application doesn't go to the British Embassy - but rather to the Regional Passport processing centre in Paris - and again time depends on how busy they are.
They then return it to the consular section of the british embassy here in Cairo who will ring you up when it arrives there.

Good luck!!


----------



## MrsIsmail

Despite what nationality your husband is you still need to send their passport.
As I said I did this in October and had to send husbands Egyptian passport and a Embassy stamped photocopy of my UK passport. 

Also the person that counter signed my daughters picture and signed the form, was a childhood friend of my husband. He works for a bank. I do not know any British in Ismailia, and was worried that this would be a problem but it's not if you get someone like a doctor.

Everything else is clearly stated on website.
This is just what I know about applying for a first child passport front Egypt. Sorry I can't help about 'fast track' in the UK.


----------



## Biffy

Hi
please check the guidelines of the passport service!

I have 3 children.
My husband is Egyptian - all my children obviously have passports - and I have never sent my husbands passport in!! Completed the form with his details and egyptian passport number - but never sent the passport!

If you are British and your Husband is another nationality - the British nationality -ans therefore the ability to gain a british passport comes through you, the mother - so it doesn't matter where your husband comes from!!
If he is not British and his passport is not British - a copy or the original of his passport is not required - it is irrelevant!!

WHether you sent it or not is another matter - but it is not required!!

If the mother is British - her long birth certificate, the childs long birth certificate (birth registration at embassy), you fill in the form the mothers passport details are to be filled in.

But check on the British gov. FCO office website!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> Hi
> please check the guidelines of the passport service!
> 
> I have 3 children.
> My husband is Egyptian - all my children obviously have passports - and I have never sent my husbands passport in!! Completed the form with his details and egyptian passport number - but never sent the passport!
> 
> If you are British and your Husband is another nationality - the British nationality -ans therefore the ability to gain a british passport comes through you, the mother - so it doesn't matter where your husband comes from!!
> If he is not British and his passport is not British - a copy or the original of his passport is not required - it is irrelevant!!
> 
> WHether you sent it or not is another matter - but it is not required!!
> 
> If the mother is British - her long birth certificate, the childs long birth certificate (birth registration at embassy), you fill in the form the mothers passport details are to be filled in.
> 
> But check on the British gov. FCO office website!!




and what if you husband doesn't have a passport? 

Us British are very fond of saying... you cannot have my passport it belong to me and the Queen.. so I doubt they would ask for anyone elses passport unless your applying for a visa


----------



## Biffy

that is true!!

I think the form just asks for his passport number if he has one - if not leave it blank.
Or maybe don'tut him on the form at all!!!


----------



## belladonna1989

yes i am married to an egyptian thanks so much for the advice, I have all the documents and translations too so I think i will just make it in egypt, how much did sending by dhl cost then if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## belladonna1989

MrsIsmail said:


> Despite what nationality your husband is you still need to send their passport.
> As I said I did this in October and had to send husbands Egyptian passport and a Embassy stamped photocopy of my UK passport.
> 
> Also the person that counter signed my daughters picture and signed the form, was a childhood friend of my husband. He works for a bank. I do not know any British in Ismailia, and was worried that this would be a problem but it's not if you get someone like a doctor.
> 
> Everything else is clearly stated on website.
> This is just what I know about applying for a first child passport front Egypt. Sorry I can't help about 'fast track' in the UK.


no dont be sorry, you've been so helpful, i may just apply in egypt, i was initially worried about countersigning it too but my husband and I know an egyptian police official which i hope is accepted. thanks so much for the input


----------



## MrsIsmail

No problem Belladonna, I too was very concerned about doing it from here and there was so many web pages to read. So please go through them all to get a clear understanding of what you need to do.
DHL cost 360le if remember rightly, you can track it online too, so we knew it took 2 days to get to Paris. I also received an email when it was sent to the embassy in Cairo, and promptly received a call from them the next day to come and collect. I'm sure it might take longer than 10 days now it is getting closer to Christmas. 

I was conscious to do everything correctly and get every document ready... but obviously some know better. Biffy, the more exclamation marks the better to get your point across obviously.

I just want to say I, and I'm sure many others, stop themselves from commenting on this forum because of the way some regulars, in a way, 'attack' others who are not regular posters. 

I'm sorry if you don't like my choice of words but when I read Biffy's post after mine this morning, this is actually how I felt. I thought "why the hell did I bother"!
All I am doing is trying to help someone, when know what its like as I went through it myself only last month.

I'm sure you're right Biffy, that is was not worth me sending my husbands Egyptian passport, but really all you had to do was mention what you have done and point belladonna to the website. Simple. 

I am not just some dumb newcomer wanting to live in Egypt, but I have lived in Ismailia for 2 years and believe you me, I know what a hell hole Egypt is and most probably more than some other expats! 

But sadly again I will go back to thinking twice before I comment.

Good day to you all.


----------



## Biffy

None of the comments were meant personally - but you have taken them that way.

Why send something that is not required.

SO I am not allowed to comment - just direct them to the website - ditto back.
Just as you didn't have t metion that you did.

Who was attacking - not me - just pointing out what was required.
But you wish to take it that way - then that is not alot to do with me.

Oh what the heck - I do just love my exclamation marks - they make my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They just make me feel sooo [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

Now now...play nicely children and let's get :focus: :focus:


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> Now now...play nicely children and let's get :focus: :focus:


fight - fight - fight 

:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:

:fencing: :fencing: :fencing:


----------



## Biffy

Well i can't help it if I do love my exclamation marks - I think they are great!!
And I haven't been off topic.

'Scuse me if someone insists - surely I allowed to insist back - but obviously when they insist it is fine - when I insist it's not.

If you get my drift. Kind of. (note the lack of exclamation marks).


----------



## hurghadapat

Biffy said:


> Well i can't help it if I do love my exclamation marks - I think they are great!!
> And I haven't been off topic.
> 
> 'Scuse me if someone insists - surely I allowed to insist back - but obviously when they insist it is fine - when I insist it's not.
> 
> If you get my drift. Kind of. (note the lack of exclamation marks).


So then maybe less exclamation marks will make your posts seem less agressive .


----------



## Biffy

since when is an exclamation mark aggressive.

and just to be sure - I wasn't aggressive in any of the posts.

I wasn't the one insisting - I can only state the obvious facts.
and yet becuase the person in question doesn't like that I am saying there was no need to do what she has done - the said person gets all shirty and decides that all regular posters on here are agressive, blah blah (not just me by the way!!).

WHat shoudl i do - agree when I know it's wrong?

Anyway - off topic - so I will join all these other regular posters and enjoy the forum -


----------

